# We've heard of plowing for beer money! But Pizza Credits?



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I've heard it all now! 

The Local pizza hut called me and wanted me to stop by and talk to them and bid there snow work.

Well, I have gave them bids before and never got anyways, other then last year when they called cause there low-ball snow guy didn't show up. 

I went down plow & Salted and Billed them pretty good for the 15 mins of work it took.

Anyhow, the manger asked me today. If I could do there snow this year,because there not happy with the guy they have (been plowing it for 5 years now).

Heres the Kicker... He gives him the bill and they pay him in pizza hut credits!

What do you guys think about this? Would any of you guys do this?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd do the same thing I do any time those places call for a bid... I tell them to move on, I'm not even interested in bidding... for money or pizza. They won't pay realistic money to have those places plowed, so I don't waste time, paper, or ink to do a proposal.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

It's trading services, and it can be very beneficial to both parties.

I might choose a higher end restaurant for trade before a Pizza Hut, but to each his own.

Don't lower you're rates just because it's a trade though....if anything add to it.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree trading services can be beneficial.

But Pizza Hut, my god by the end of the year i'd have thousands of dollars worth of pizza hut credits.

What would I do?

Have a Plowsite Pizza Party?? Maybe Mark O can plow a Beer place for Keg Credits LOL


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Who doesn't like pizza??

Albeit it would get sickening if that's all you ate.

Send a pizza delivery to your clients once a month.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Send a pizza delivery to your clients once a month.


See, now that's good business. If you could do an olive garden or an Applebees. You could send/take clients to dinner/lunch for "free." It could be beneficial. I've got a buddy who plows a small airports parking lot's for air miles?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Clapper&Company;810959 said:


> Maybe Mark O can plow a Beer place for Keg Credits LOL


S***, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

TCLA;810958 said:


> It's trading services, and it can be very beneficial to both parties.
> 
> I might choose a higher end restaurant for trade before a Pizza Hut, but to each his own.
> 
> Don't lower you're rates just because it's a trade though....if anything add to it.


What does it matter what your rate is if all you're getting in return is pizza?

My trucks won't run on pizza, pizza won't repair my equipment, my help won't work for pizza, and the insurance company doesn't accept pizza as payment.

I say pay me for our service, and I'll buy my own pizza.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;810966 said:


> S***, why didn't I think of that?


Cause like JDiepstra said.... Mark Your Cool, other ppl are stupid and I'm just that Damn good!

..... OK will now that a swelled my own head up LOL!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

TCLA;810960 said:


> Who doesn't like pizza??
> 
> Albeit it would get sickening if that's all you ate.
> 
> Send a pizza delivery to your clients once a month.





AiRhed;810963 said:


> See, now that's good business. If you could do an olive garden or an Applebees. You could send/take clients to dinner/lunch for "free." It could be beneficial. I've got a buddy who plows a small airports parking lot's for air miles?


Yea, Well now I know why that guy takes his family there all the time LOL

I couldn't eat it all the time I know that.

I wish it was applebees or something.

Ok Hear me out!..... This Lot is next to some of my other places. It would take me 15mins to plow and salt, no walks. I wouldn't put more then a 100lbs of salt on a bad day there.

The guy doing it now, in a pain in my @$$. Every year I target his accounts hard, trying to get them to switch cause of better service, god knows i could never be that low priced!

So If I did take it:

1. It would be one less lot he had.
2. He wouldn't be eating there as much ( Hes like 450lbs So i'm helping him out lol)
3. I do just about every thing else around it.
4. If we saved them up, we could have a pizza party for the guys and there families or something.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Clapper&Company;810970 said:


> Cause like JDiepstra said.... Mark Your Cool, other ppl stupid and I'm just that Damn good! LOL!


*ROFLMAO*


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Clapper&Company;810973 said:


> 2. He wouldn't be eating there as much ( Hes like 450lbs So i'm helping him out lol)


If he keeps eating there, he'll cave in sooner... then you can have all of his accounts. 

Sounds like you've got enough reasons there... it might be worth your while.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I know LOL


It sounds good but I still hate the Idea of plowing for pizza


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Ron,
I hate the idea too. I guess you have to look at what its worth to you, like you said its 15 minutes & about $ 5 in salt. What time do they open, at least here its not till lunch ?, take the guys to lunch after each storm ? I don't know what we spend at the local pizza place, I guess pizza once a week ($ 30 x 52), works out to be almost $ 1600. The guys & families will apreciate the "bonus" if you do it that way as well. Up you price for doing as credits ? I would consider it depending on completion time, etc, see what you can come up with.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

...Now if the pizza hut is located inside a nudey bar I'd be all over it.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;811030 said:


> I'd be all over it.


The pizza or.........................


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it would be a wise move given that you are in the area, and the "hard cash" outlay is nill. Try to get some advertising going to. Brochures/cards on the counter, etc.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We did some plowing for trade last year, and we able to cash in for gift certificates to any number of restraunts, worked out nice, gave them to employees, sent them to preferred customers....It's not a horrible idea in my opinion, yeah your trucks dont run on pizza, but your employees and customers would probably appreciate (albeit small) the gesture.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Think about this for a moment: What's the profit margin in the pizza business? Costs them a dollar, sell it for 3? (200%) Or maybe even 5 (400%)?

Now what about the profit margin in plowing? 20% 30% 50%???

Add considerably to your price, it doesn't cost him much. He'll be saying it was a donation to a service club or for promotion.

Only do it if you can make use of it as a giveaway or perk to clients or employees, or as a donation to a cause of your choosing.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

If the business isn't short on customers or cash flow and you have at least some use for the credits go for it! Like others said treat the guys to lunch there, and they wont even know its basically free for you. If you have a real busy winter you can give them out as gifts too lol. I mean its only pizza hut but still if you give your family members $100 pizza hut gift cards at christmas time they will probably be really impressed! oh and I agree with others, make sure the mark up is in your favor.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

If you plow the pizza place, and a friend plows the liquor store, and another friend plows the nudie bar.... Damn! That will be one hell of a party in the spring!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Not sold on the staight up trade but maybe.

What I want to know is - who ordered a pizza - or popped a frozen one in - after reading these posts. I want to - but I just had A&W.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW this is is whole lot of talk over pizza or not. Ha if you like pizza then do it. I know the pizza hut by me sell beer so even better. If they dont sell beer then you;ve got a lot of pizza my friend. We are currently trying to put a similar deal together right now with a tire store. Cos we all need tires


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea, I never though about that, ours dose sell beer too! 

So from what i'm hearin is if I do it, I need to jack my price up because they, mark up there pizza so much. 

Another thing to think about, is all the wings and other stuff they have now too!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Although you have read many suggestions encouraging you to take it...remember CASH IS KING.

What happens if Pizza Hut shuts down, and dont say they dont, because a bunch of them did midnight moves around here-what are your pizza credits worth now?

What happens if someone slips and falls on the property and someone gets seriously injured and sues your ass-you gonna tell your insurance you plowed for food when they jack up your rates?

Maybe tell him you'd take some on paper, and some in credits. I wouldn't go for it-but thats JMO.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

It makes no difference what someone's mark up is. When you trade it is for face value.
You will be able to get beer and pizza for before tax dollars. You will still claim your gas,salt,repairs and other costs. If you can consume all your credits then it is a good deal for both of you.
It is not as good a deal if you trade for something you can write off, eg-truck repairs.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

JR and cet both make good points. Obviously its a gamble getting paid, but what job isn't, really. As for liability, where's the signed contract? This is an arm's length transaction. That's it. Liability falls on PH. "Oh we just get some local to plow for pizza. We've always done it that way". Manager might get fired, but you're in the clear.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I disagre completely with CET, someones markup does matter in this deal. If you are trading them a $20 plow for a $20 pizza and its really costing you 15 to plow and its only costing them 4 to make the pizza then the trade my friend is heavily in their favor because now you are still only gettng a $20 pizza or a $20 bill but they are getting it plowed for a cost to them of $4 and not $20. And as far as them closing......well it would take an awful lot or them to close all stores. And 2COR517 said everything is always a little gamble getting paid. If they close all stores and you have an outstanding bill youre still out so that in my opinion is irrelevant. Oh and now that I know they serve Beer too that just really sweetened the deal.


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

coupons or credits that are good at one Pizza Hut may not be good at another so all it takes is that one store to close..


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

BMWSTUD25;811603 said:


> I disagre completely with CET, someones markup does matter in this deal. If you are trading them a $20 plow for a $20 pizza and its really costing you 15 to plow and its only costing them 4 to make the pizza then the trade my friend is heavily in their favor because now you are still only gettng a $20 pizza or a $20 bill but they are getting it plowed for a cost to them of $4 and not $20. And as far as them closing......well it would take an awful lot or them to close all stores. And 2COR517 said everything is always a little gamble getting paid. If they close all stores and you have an outstanding bill youre still out so that in my opinion is irrelevant. Oh and now that I know they serve Beer too that just really sweetened the deal.


So you plow location A for $20. Tomorrow you go and buy a $20 pizza. If you had plowed the pizza place for $20 worth of trade and the next day went and got that $20 pizza, your trying to tell me there is a difference. I don't think so.

Regardless of what you plow, using your #'s you will have to plow $80 worth of work before you can buy that pizza. He has to sell 1.25 pizza's before he has enough money to pay for a single plow.

If your profit is $5 for every $20 you need to look at your costs and change something.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

cet;811904 said:


> So you plow location A for $20. Tomorrow you go and buy a $20 pizza. If you had plowed the pizza place for $20 worth of trade and the next day went and got that $20 pizza, your trying to tell me there is a difference. I don't think so.
> 
> *you just made my point for me!! It doesnt make anymore money if he trades straight up a $20 plow for a $20 pizza. Now for the manager he's getting a parking lot plowed for the cost of what 20 pizzas over the season.....and its only costing him a couple bucks a piece for each pizza.......its just heavily weighted in his favor *
> 
> ...


*they are just basic numbers in hopes that people would be able to follow but whatever not important to me *


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

BMWSTUD25;812065 said:


> *they are just basic numbers in hopes that people would be able to follow but whatever not important to me *


Don't be surprised that anyone who would consider trading service for pizza wouldn't understand your point.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

speedy;811215 said:


> Think about this for a moment: What's the profit margin in the pizza business? Costs them a dollar, sell it for 3? (200%) Or maybe even 5 (400%)?
> 
> Now what about the profit margin in plowing? 20% 30% 50%???
> 
> ...


First of, I would not plow for pizza from pizza hut, a different chain maybe but pizza hut is not to high on my list.

But do you really thing that they make that high of a profit margin??? If so I need to open me a pizza hut franchise... There is no way they make a 200% - 400% profit margin. maybe on product cost yeah but that is like saying you burn 20 bucks in diesel per hour and you gross 100.- to 150.- per hour with that truck so you make a 500% to 750% profit margin


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pennings Garden;812728 said:


> First of, I would not plow for pizza from pizza hut, a different chain maybe but pizza hut is not to high on my list.
> 
> But do you really thing that they make that high of a profit margin??? If so I need to open me a pizza hut franchise... There is no way they make a 200% - 400% profit margin. maybe on product cost yeah but that is like saying you burn 20 bucks in diesel per hour and you gross 100.- to 150.- per hour with that truck so you make a 500% to 750% profit margin


while i've never seen the books of a fast food type chain, we all know they make millions and billions every year so obviously they make decent profit. and as far as pizza goes I have two family members that own businesses in two different states and while the profit margin is not near as high as it was 5-10 years ago its still decent and we can only imagine that pizza hut like walmart has found a way to get costs as low as possible to increase profit %


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well Ron like some of the other guys said Pizza wont fill the tank and fix the truck in a storm. You know How I feel about trades for plowing lost a few last year because I wont do it. It wont feed my family and keep a roof over their heads but it is ultimately up to you.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I barter with the dog groomer. She has a nightmare driveway, I have two Rough Collies that need monthly grooming. It helps reduce her cash to me.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

cubicinches;812071 said:


> Don't be surprised that anyone who would consider trading service for pizza wouldn't understand your point.


Well said.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea i love pizza.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with CET profit margins mean nothing. Your trading your service at face value for pizza at face value. As long as you like the pizza and your going to eat it anyways I see it as a fair trade dollar for dollar. I'd prefer cash but if Ron doesn't take it someone else will. Ron's a petite guy and he likes to eat salads, so not sure about the pizza.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

2COR517;818131 said:


> I barter with the dog groomer. She has a nightmare driveway, I have two Rough Collies that need monthly grooming. It helps reduce her cash to me.


Two "Rough Collies", I wouldn't want to meet them in a dark alley!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

WIPensFan;818325 said:


> Two "Rough Collies", I wouldn't want to meet them in a dark alley!


Well, after they got done barking, they would lick you to death


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JD Dave;818304 said:


> I agree with CET profit margins mean nothing. Your trading your service at face value for pizza at face value. As long as you like the pizza and your going to eat it anyways I see it as a fair trade dollar for dollar. I'd prefer cash but if Ron doesn't take it someone else will. *Ron's a petite guy and he likes to eat salads, so not sure about the pizza.*




Well I do like to have Soup & Salads for lunch from once in awile!

ROFLMAO
:laughing:


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*barter swap*

dont forget the tax implications-

trading services for commodities even pizza is a taxable item-

dont get mad at me but the problem is taxable income because

the hut or who ever has to account for every ounce of material-

saying that them telling you they want to barter is no different than a sale

of foodstuffs and fully taxable as it is a prepared meal.

a coupon for free pizza is not free it is considered a sales aid for a business.

The coupons must be accounbted for in sales of services involving hot meals

and subject to full taxation as income.

A barter swap is simply an expense for them and treated as gross income to the service 
provider being you- the cost of having the lot plowed is paid for in coupons by PH trading one value(plowing) being the taxable prepared meal.

your plowing charges are simply a cost of doing business to a chain and your bills for service and the swap of coupons used by you to and given to them are equal in the eyes of the states tax bureaus and the IRS.

it is no different than an owners draw on the business cash account, the money still has to be accounted for as income-the coupons are income to the plow operator and a legitimate expense to the retailer.

:wavingayup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;818304 said:


> I agree with CET profit margins mean nothing. Your trading your service at face value for pizza at face value. As long as you like the pizza and your going to eat it anyways I see it as a fair trade dollar for dollar. I'd prefer cash but if Ron doesn't take it someone else will. *Ron's a petite guy* and he likes to eat salads, so not sure about the pizza.


Guess I met a different Ron. 

As for the rest, I agree.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a "Mr. Sub" do that to me here. I told him no thanks I don't plow for sandwiches and he called me every 2nd day begging me to plow for subs... Man talk about desperate...


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well it cost them about $2.00-$250 to make a pizza ... So think about what you are being Paid .......


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

RichG53;819255 said:


> Well it cost them about $2.00-$250 to make a pizza ... So think about what you are being Paid .......


Here we go again... :crying:


----------



## Matt Hart (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been following this thread since it started since I own 5 pizza places and plow snow but have left my opinion out on the whole deal. I wanted to see what everyone else came up with. But now I am just wondering if the thread starter ended up making a decision?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Matt Hart;819320 said:


> I own 5 pizza places and plow snow


Now I have heard it all! :laughing:


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Matt Hart;819320 said:


> I own 5 pizza places and plow snow


Go figure... :laughing:

So, what's your take on the whole thing? Do tell...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

f250man;818030 said:


> Well Ron like some of the other guys said Pizza wont fill the tank and fix the truck in a storm. You know How I feel about trades for plowing lost a few last year because I wont do it. It wont feed my family and keep a roof over their heads but it is ultimately up to you.


Would you plow a gas station and instead of taking the money trade it for fuel? That won't feed your family or put a roof over their head's either.


----------



## Matt Hart (Mar 6, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;819333 said:


> Now I have heard it all! :laughing:


This is why this is one of the least helpful forums I have seen but that is another topic.

As for trading pizza for snow plowing. It seems everyone got off topic. But the thread started never said what the Pizza Hut was going to give him in credits. What he did say was the important stuff:
Next to his other accounts and he has been trying to take work from the other guy
15 Minutes of work
100lbs of salt max

So we are looking at his costs first:
Next to his other accounts: No extra travel time
15 minutes of work: So lets say on the high side his goal is to make $200.00 an hour plowing. I don't know what his goal is or what he wants so I am saying on the high side. So that is $50.00 he would charge to plow the lot that takes 15 minutes.

Then the salt so again on the high side 100lbs costing him $15.00. Not sure if he included this in the time on the lot so I will assume he did. As for charging extra to drop a bag of salt. So we will say $20.00 to salt the lot.

So total he would be charging $70.00 for each plow and salting of the lot. Take out the salt price and the gas/ fuel again on the high side we will say he is netting $50.00 on this job. You can not factor in any of his other costs because they are fixed even if he did not have this account. Wear and tear on a 15 minute job is too small to calculate.

Now the pizza side since some of you think it is needed to know the pizza place profit margin even though that is not going to matter in a trade.

If he goes to the pizza place and says $70.00 in credit every time I plow and this is what the agree on then the costs for the pizza place would depend on what the credit was used on. I am guessing most laws will not let you use it on alcohol so can not include that.
But the pizza place is going to have to pay for product You can not count the other costs here again because they are fixed regardless of giving this food away

Product cost for the pizza place is going to depend on what he orders. But on average for a pizza place food cost right now is running close to 30%. Which on the full $70.00 is going to be $21.00 So that brings the profit down to $49.00 for the pizza place. 
So with those numbers that I just made up it is a lot closer than I actually thought it would be. But in this case it benefits the plow driver by $1.00 But that was using a high goal of $200.00 per hour.

Now I know my goal is $130.00 an hour when I plow and doing that it is going to benefit the pizza place by like $4.25.

So in my opinion as a pizza owner and a snow plower in this case It is a good deal IF you are going to use the pizza.

This is why pizza places donate gift certificates and this is why he is trying to barter. I probably hand out $1000.00 a year in gift certificates to various fundraisers and events and whenever someone wants a cash donation I donate gift certificates because we take the chance that they will not be used.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt Hart;819682 said:


> This is why this is one of the least helpful forums I have seen but that is another topic.


This forum is by far the single most useful website I have EVER visited.

Sure - We can goof off as much as any. And some of us are worse than others. But if you look are around a little you will quickly see that we are all here to help others.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok to catch up every one, were still working with the Manger on this one!

I guess his DM got some heat last year about having plowing done for pizza credits.

So as far as what were doing I am not sure. But let me clear a few things up the credits would be good for just about anything wings ECT. The manger calls me a few times a winter to come plow the lot when the other guy dose not show up... Any time he calls... I alway break free and do the lot my self.... I walk in he writes the credit on the back of one of his cards... signs it and im out the door.... 

The only time, we have done any paper on this pizza hut is when we did some work and invoice there office for payment. Otherwise, we dont invoice for our service... when he calls us to bail him out..

I ran some numbers the other night on this site, and when I account for my time, fule and salt... I would stand to make about 2grand profit which is alot of pizza lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

2COR517;819803 said:


> This forum is by far the single most useful website I have EVER visited.
> 
> Sure - We can goof off as much as any. And some of us are worse than others. But if you look are around a little you will quickly see that we are all here to help others.


I agree... We do have alot of fun on this site, and when it comes down to it we do try to help every one....

If you been on this site for more then a few days... you got to know how to take most of us, and any of us thats been around for any amount of time like to have fun, but when its time to help out were the first to do it,.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cet;819673 said:


> Would you plow a gas station and instead of taking the money trade it for fuel? That won't feed your family or put a roof over their head's either.


But, but, but

Excellent analogy!



Matt Hart;819682 said:


> This is why this is one of the least helpful forums I have seen but that is another topic.
> 
> Really now, I have learned more from this forum in the past 10 years than I ever could have hoped to in a college or university. And it's fun.
> 
> ...


You, sir, have a better grasp on business basics than quite a few.

Excellent post, I hope everyone learns from it, even if they are 'unhelpful'



2COR517;819803 said:


> This forum is by far the single most useful website I have EVER visited.
> 
> Sure - We can goof off as much as any. And some of us are worse than others.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Matt Hart;819682 said:


> This is why this is one of the least helpful forums I have seen but that is another topic.


I was just wondering why someone with 5 (not 1 or 2, but 5) pizza places even bothers plowing snow.

Its not like the 2 business go hand in hand, or even remotley related.

No different than the cab driver whose a physics professor in India, or the cuban heart surgeon working on a tree farm.

You want good advice-ask a valid question, do some homework, do a search, come prepared.... seriously now...how stupid can someone really be??

Certain answers are a gimme-New to site-how much do I charge for this? or what size plow can I put on a 2wd F150?

Some questions posted on this forum deserve no less than the sarcasm they recieve, and then some.

BTW-I'll knock it off when you do Mark.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

is this Pizza hut owned by 2JR Enteprises?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JohnnyRoyale;819972 said:


> BTW-I'll knock it off when you do Mark.


Knock what off?


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm still laughing about the comment that it (trading) "won't feed your family". It sure would in this deal!! :laughing:


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

It's a hard thing to do, I personally do some trading with one person, it my sign guy, he does my trucks and trailers sign or anything I need and all I do is his personal home but, PIZZA maybe a little of both Pizza and money or what about this make em pay for the first visit of the day then if you come back then do some Pizza, then send them to your good paying customers to go out and eat everyone likes to go out and eat


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Ron, 
I just met with the Labatts distributor for this area.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice Mike!

Hey, I give you a call sometime tomrrow, Got to bring you up to speed some stuff


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

i do that sort of thing for one driveway.. which he owns the dominos here in town so its nice for lunch but it takes me 5 mins tops and its right on my route so its about the same as stoping to get a cup of coffee, but the other one i do is a more high end reasturant and its a trade business for business type of thing with him being able to take the family out for a very nice meal once a month a year and just have to tip the server it works for me and it dosent take long to plow


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;819972 said:


> I was just wondering why someone with 5 (not 1 or 2, but 5) pizza places even bothers plowing snow.


Could it be that the plowing that he does is for his own pizza places?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Clapper&Company;810970 said:


> Cause like JDiepstra said.... Mark Your Cool, other ppl are stupid and I'm just that Damn good!
> 
> ..... OK will now that a swelled my own head up LOL!


That pretty much sums it up. 

Now Mark, aren't you going to bash your buddy about his spelling?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Clapper&Company;819831 said:


> Ok to catch up every one, were still working with the Manger on this one!
> 
> I guess his DM got some heat last year about having plowing done for pizza credits.
> 
> ...


You get called a few times a winter and make 2 grand profit on a Pizza Hut? What sort of time frame are you talking?


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Clapper&Company;810959 said:


> I agree trading services can be beneficial.
> 
> But Pizza Hut, my god by the end of the year i'd have thousands of dollars worth of pizza hut credits.
> 
> ...


Hey clapper,

Pass some of them to your clients when you send out a bill!


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

We have done swaps for service with hotels, Restraints, and many other companies. I even pay part of my rent in service to the building. I generally try to get enough cash to cover my costs unless it is somewhere that benefits me more than the cash. We did a Big box and ended up with 1000's in GC. (lucky it was not Circuit City) All new laptops, and a amazing entertainment center later.....

As it has been said you have to have the cash. I traded service for Credit at the local Hardware store, and made great money on my first few projects of the spring. 

Pizza hut, McDonald, or any fast food place is not a bad deal. Worst case is Give the gift cards to charity and you are then paying 40-50 Cents on the dollar for your tax deduction.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Ron, now you can be like our buddy Todd only give them Pizza instead of Quarry Golf! LMFAO!!!!!!


----------

